# Couple photos of the girls and dogs



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

I really want these chickens to free range the dog yard and eat ticks... so I am trying to get everyone used to each other. The retrievers are of course retrievers but they have no interest in hurting the chickens... and one of my dogs Shalva brought me an escapee chicken the other day... a tad traumatized but none the worse for wear... The wolfhound however could be a problem as she was introduced to the chickens and went after then with her mouth open.... I called her off gave her a stern reprimand and we hung out with the chickens for another half hour or so... the black dog is a flat coat and he LOVES his chickens absolutely adores them.




























and finally my favorite friendliest chicken... hanging out with mom...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dogs or Horses ?


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Dogs or Horses ?


???? the wolfhounds.... definitely dogs the size of small ponies


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam.... They are gentle giants.. And beautiful dogs !


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

This is my Natalie.... we have 9 dogs (5 goldens, 3 flat coats and the IW) and i have to say I am totally smitten


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## CMCLB (Jul 7, 2012)

Your IW is gorgeous. Our neighbors have 2 that run with 40 ducks, 40 geese, & 30 chickens. They raise them together & don't have any issues. Our Yorkie us mesmerized by the birds (chickens, Muscovys, & Guineas) and tries to kiss them. They aren't as fond of her!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Shalva said:


> This is my Natalie.... we have 9 dogs


WOW! Someone with more dogs than us.   We have 8 and it's pretty rare that we find someone that doesn't look at us like we're from another planet.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> WOW! Someone with more dogs than us.  We have 8 and it's pretty rare that we find someone that doesn't look at us like we're from another planet.


Oh yes I know that look well.... I use having 9 dogs as an example of deviance when I am teaching, and you should see the look on my University students faces... and we know the questions that follows??? Do they ALL sleep in the house? yes, what is your food bill? a lot I prefer not to think about it ....


----------



## wolfstar (Jul 8, 2012)

We have 9 Dogs ...5 Wolfdogs, 2 pitbulls crosses, a Belgian Malinois, and a Shiba Inu. 

Though the actual number in our home can go as high as 14-15 with rescues, boarders, and clients' dogs. 

9 is a lot of work in and of themselves, cleaning, grooming, feeding and medical care. But we would not trade them for anything. Yes they sleep in the house, and yes they eat a lot of food!


----------

